# TechN AM4 Waterblock FS



## Henry Owens

Selling my TechN AM4 waterblock. This is definitely one of the top performing AM4 waterblocks available which is optimized for Ryzen 3000-5000.
Used only around 2 months.
Excellent condition. Comes in original box.
60$+ shipping.
Thanks


----------



## Biggu

Sending you a PM.


----------



## dennisjames149

Sent from my itel W5001P using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Owens

Biggu said:


> Sending you a PM.


Reduced price


----------



## Paxx80

Just checking, is this still available?


----------

